# Foot ascenders



## ATH (Jul 1, 2013)

2 questions:
1) Which brand? (Petzl, CT, or CMI)
2) Which foot? I am right handed, but left footed. I wrap around my left foot when I footlock. I am inclined to assume that means I should buy the left foot, but wanted to make sure that wasn't a mistake with right handed climbing.

Thanks!


----------



## StrataTree (Jul 1, 2013)

Petzls have a pretty good rep although redesigned for this year. Havn't heard much feedback from the other brands or the new Petzl for that matter...heard a Petzl owner, old model, say his Euro chainsaw pants interfered with his foot ascender a little bit...think the rope kept poppin out...


----------



## ATH (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah...I was going to just buy the Petzl, but then I saw the CT, which seems to have been designed better. The CMI looks OK...but like a lot of other CMI gear, seems to be a copycat with less engineering thought in the design (not that I doubt it's safety or effectiveness...just that CMI always seems to react with a less expensive knock off, and generally those have tradeoffs).


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 2, 2013)

No troubles with my CT. Excellent design.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 2, 2013)

I own both the petzl and the cmi, and have never tried the ct. Petzle products are generally excellent, but I feel the petzl foot ascender is a poor product. The problem with it, is that it easily kicks out of the rope because the cam is not retained by anything. You have to hold your foot at a certain angle to prevent it slipping off the rope. I find it very uncomfortable to keep my foot at that angle without changing it. Having it slip off is very disconcerting, and can cause sheath damage. A few guys really like this feature of the petzl, because you can easily without using your hands either put it on the rope or kick it off. If you're a skinny sport climber then the petzly might be just the thing for you. For me, I find that design to be very uncomfortable to use. I highly recommend trying the petzl before buying, because this is a make or break feature for most users. 

The CMI is clunky, and ugly to look at but it works really well. The cam is retained positively, so you can put your foot at any angle and the device cannot come off the rope. To disengage it, you must reach down, and use your hand to manually pull the locking arm out. I like this function. To engage it you must also manually engage the cam with your hand. I've had mine a couple years and it has worked well. The only thing I don't like about it is the webbing, which is not synthetic by my best guess. You can't melt it with heat (maybe it's technora or similar, but I doubt it. More likely cotton). The edges of the webbing that enter the adjusting straps are sealed with some super glue or similar. After a year or two of intensive use, the teeth on the adjusters start slipping, so the foot ascender works loose. There is no replacement straps available to the best of my knowledge, because they require sewing on. You could probably make something to replace it, but the whole unit isn't that dear I guess.

Shaun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2013)

Use and like the petzl foot ascender, I am right handed and use a left foot ascender and a spike on my right food for removals when I am using SRT and sometimes get my other spike sent up if I feel like it will save time after the ascent depending of the type of tree etc-often I don't bother. 

Dan from Aus.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Use and like the petzl foot ascender, I am right handed and use a left foot ascender and a spike on my right food for removals when I am using SRT and sometimes get my other spike sent up if I feel like it will save time after the ascent depending of the type of tree etc-often I don't bother.
> 
> Dan from Aus.



That's a pretty unique setup... a foot ascender on one foot, a spike on the other, and SRT on removals..... I've not ever seen anyone climbing like that. What's the advantage over simply spiking up the tree with both feet?

Shaun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Shaun,

The advantages are; it is easier to set a high point because you don't need to isolate the crotch, you can go straight up, and start working the tree from where you want to, you dont need to think about foot placement at all or slipping and it's so quick to ascend. If the high point can be set close to the trunk as you spike the tree and use the foot ascender (I also use a chest croll). 

The advantages of SRT ie no friction on a static line so the rope can go through multiple branch unions. without the 2:1 advantage of DRT there is half as much rope to pull through 

This technique is especially effective in tall trees with few low branches such as many eucalypts.

There are times when I spike the tree but generally anything over 10 meters tall I find faster to go up and work using srt and change to drt when i need to ie when I'm removing my high point.

there are limitations and it takes some getting used to, I hadn't been climbing long enough to be set in my ways before I found this method so I transitioned to it easily I have trained 2 climbers in this method one took to it the other didn't. 

let me know if you give it a try or if i've explained it poorly and I'll try to clarify.

Dan


----------



## imagineero (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you in Sydney? I'd be interested in watching you climb someday, I'd shout lunch/beer. I come from a long background of other roped disciplines before becoming a tree climber - rock climber, caver, rescue work, industrial access etc, so it took me quite a while to transition to DRT with a hitch. I started out using all the tools I already had, but after a few years I've really settled into DRT with a hitch and I like it. I still SRT ascend really tall trees, but switch out to DRT to work. 

Shaun


----------



## kyle goddard (Jul 3, 2013)

As far as foot ascenders go. I would go with ct. It looks like the same mechanics as the cmi, but with the body of the petzl.


----------



## Jonsered Power (Jul 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Use and like the petzl foot ascender, I am right handed and use a left foot ascender and a spike on my right food for removals when I am using SRT and sometimes get my other spike sent up if I feel like it will save time after the ascent depending of the type of tree etc-often I don't bother.
> 
> Dan from Aus.



I tried something new today and put my cmi foot ascender over my spike, it worked but the ascender was at a slight angle which isn't ideal but worked for my 30 Ft ascent.


----------



## ATH (Jul 3, 2013)

kyle goddard said:


> As far as foot ascenders go. I would go with ct. It looks like the same mechanics as the cmi, but with the body of the petzl.



Thanks.

I think I had settled on the CT, so I appreciate the 'confirmation' that it looks like the way to go.

So that leaves foot. I think I'll go left unless somebody talks me out of it before I order sometime tomorrow.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 4, 2013)

ATH said:


> 2 questions:
> 1) Which brand? (Petzl, CT, or CMI)
> 2) Which foot? I am right handed, but left footed. I wrap around my left foot when I footlock. I am inclined to assume that means I should buy the left foot, but wanted to make sure that wasn't a mistake with right handed climbing.
> 
> Thanks!


You wrap the rope around your left foot, so I take that to mean you are pushing down with the right foot. Do I understand that correctly? So to be consistant you sound like you would be comfortable with the ascender on your right foot. It is not a bad idea to buy both and change it once in a while to keep both legs working, otherwise you will probably start walking in left handed circles because one leg is so much stronger than the other 
I have used them all and the CT is hands down (ok, feet down) THE BEST! For all the reason stated plus cost and the teeth are more rope friendly than Petzl.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2013)

PM'd you Shaun.

Dan


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

I've used CMI for years. No complaints, whatsoever. Never had a single problem.


----------



## kyle goddard (Jul 6, 2013)

Jonsered Power said:


> I tried something new today and put my cmi foot ascender over my spike, it worked but the ascender was at a slight angle which isn't ideal but worked for my 30 Ft ascent.



I also use cmi. When i wear spikes with my foot asender i slide the unit back on my heel. Keep in mind i put the foot asender on first. Im sure this would work on all spikes. I use gecos.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I've used CMI for years. No complaints, whatsoever. Never had a single problem.



Another nice thing about the CMI is the tooth friendly configuration. Using double braid or 16 strand it is very easy to pick the heck out of these ropes with the Pantin, especially kicking it off. No judgment here, simply observations from my own climbing styles and preferences. The teeth on the CT is middle road between CMI and Pantin.


----------



## Adamgaspo (Jul 7, 2013)

I love my left foot pantin. When I first started using it I had a problem with the rope kicking out, though if you look at the pantin you will notice a hole next to the cam in the aluminum case that you can clip a micro caribeaner in to thus preventing the said rope from kicking out. I no longer need to do this, I have since become proficient with this device. With a little practice you will have no problems.


----------



## 3PointJ (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Folks, thought I'd share my experience.

I'm relatively new to climbing, only been doing it since January, but thought I'd pipe in anyway.

I've got the Re-designed 2013 Petzl Pantin foot ascender (I think that's what it is). Overall, I love it. It's quite compact (especially compared to some of the other brands, and even the older Pantin models). 

Downsides I've noticed the straps are really thin, sometimes move a little, but nothing that has bothered me. The other thing which some people hate, or like, and already been mentioned is the rope popping out easily. I've found the sweet spot I guess where it doesn't do that, and like being able to kick the rope out when I don't want it. Everyone I work with prefer the older model Pantin, I like the newer.

Not a huge fan of some other the other brands like CMI. I found them to bulky, and when on sharp angles the drove into my ankle and was just uncomfortable.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 9, 2013)

3PointJ said:


> I've got the Re-designed 2013 Petzl Pantin foot ascender (I think that's what it is). Overall, I love it. It's quite compact (especially compared to some of the other brands, and even the older Pantin models).
> 
> Downsides I've noticed the straps are really thin, sometimes move a little, but nothing that has bothered me. The other thing which some people hate, or like, and already been mentioned is the rope popping out easily. I've found the sweet spot I guess where it doesn't do that, and like being able to kick the rope out when I don't want it. Everyone I work with prefer the older model Pantin, I like the newer.
> 
> Not a huge fan of some other the other brands like CMI. I found them to bulky, and when on sharp angles the drove into my ankle and was just uncomfortable.



Thanks for sharing. Yes I did find pointing the toe down seems to keep it on or using a biner. 
I had problems with the strap catching the cam often and had to glue it down a little better, maybe the new model fixed that.
I don't have any of those issues with the CT foot ascender and it is every bit as sleek and stylish as the Pantin but those are just MY personal preferences. Oh, and it cost about $10 less than Petzl.


----------

